

Show HN: Flet – Your semi-public journal - jorganisak
http://flet.co

======
karaokeyoga
just letting you know that i chose not to sign up as there wasn't any pre-
signup information that gave a hint as to what was to come ... didn't want to
provide an email address and password before i had more of an idea

